# Brands and buying online



## Tobias1980 (Apr 20, 2011)

So we are beyond Cafe Press and Print Mojo for our printing needs. We decided that for our soon to come T-shirt line, we will print the shirts ourselves. Now I am wondering how to go about getting a good deal on decent quality shirts. I found this site, jonestshirts.com where they sell shirts like Hanes and Gildan for 2.16 a pop with free shipping over $86. 
At first we thought about buying local (downtown LA) yet we heard that there are many irregularities with those shirts and they are about $.25 more per shirt. 
Now does anyone know of any better deal, And which brand should I go with, Gildan? Hanes? Fruit? We are looking for something semi-heavy and sturdy. The Gildans are ok. But we are concerned with excessive collar stretching when washed and worn. Shirts like AAA's seems to keep the collar tight. Any advice on brand and cheaper rates on shirts will be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------

